# Java-Taschenrechner



## Kimbo (1. Mai 2007)

Nabend,

ich muss für die Schule mit Eclipse einen Java-Taschenrechner proggn.
Ich bin leider total der n00b in Java und hab auch leider niemanden der mir da helfen könnte.

Das LAyout steht soweit und wie man den verschiedenen Buttons Handler zufügt weiss ich auch, so is es net ^^

Aber wie ich am besten Variablen hinzufüg, also an welche Stellen und wie ich die Funktionen richtig schreib weiss ich leider. 

Man soll über die Button mit den Zahlen von 0-9 die Zahlen in ein Testfeld eingeben können, also so, dass die dort erscheinene. Die Rechenarten +.-.*./ und eine Gleichheitstaste. Dazu noch eine CE-Taste um das Display zu löschen und das wär's dann erstmal .. mehr muss dat ding garnet können.


Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir irgendwie weiterhelfen könntet.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Kimbo..


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2007)

Die Forensuche wird dir zum Thema Taschenrechner einige Beispiele liefern die dir als Inspriation dienen können.


----------

